# Singing Wagner in Real Life



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been thinking about opportunities to sing Wagner in public.

Picture this: At a funeral in a modest church, the coffin bearing the corpse of a beloved townsman is blessed by the pastor in a beautiful ceremony well-attended by his grieving wife, family, and friends.

You: Burst through the double doors holding a boombox over your head not unlike John Cusack, but playing instead _The Ring Without Words._ Excerpt: End of Act III of _Gotterdammerung._

And then, you sing as you proudly walk up the aisle towards the coffin at the altar:

*Silence the clamour of your grief! 
For all of you have betrayed him!
For VENGEANCE I have come!

I have heard children cry to their mother because some milk has been spilled...
but no lament reached by ear fitting for this supreme hero!*

[Ideally at this point the wife of the deceased freaks out at you for your outburst (where Gutrune normally sings). You slap her, and then continue:]

*Silence, poor wretch!
You were never his true wife. You served him but as a paramour!

I am his rightful spouse, to whom he swore eternal vows!
Before he ever set eyes on you. *

If you are unfamiliar with the passages in question, they are at the beginning of this video:






One could continue this scene potentially until forcibly stopped by the attendees or the police. Or you could make an immediate leave and leave them in bewilderment.


----------



## badRomance (Nov 22, 2011)

What?


------------------


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

1. Sing Donner's "Heda, Hedo!" while waving your hammer towards the sky wherever weather is getting worse. Get yourself a job in live weather forecast on TV and do it there. 

2. Feed swans in park with a pond - when you're out of bread and they leave, sing Lohengrin's "Leb wohl, mein lieber Swann". 

3. When invited into wedding party, burst in before all the other guests and do the Hagen's call 

4. If anybody expresses conservative views on love and relationships in your presence, sing Tannhauser contest song all with spellbound behaviour and then fall on your knees with great pathos, repent and leave with loud and desperate "nach Rom!"

Just some things I remember doing myself... recently.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I have been thinking about opportunities to sing Wagner in public.
> 
> Picture this: At a funeral in a modest church, the coffin bearing the corpse of a beloved townsman is blessed by the pastor in a beautiful ceremony well-attended by his grieving wife, family, and friends.
> 
> ...


And since you weigh in at 240 lbs and the other woman at only 120, you can add the line:

*And I'm twice the woman you'll ever be!*


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I like to sing Siegfried's forging song 'Nothung, Nothung!' while I do DIY, timing the hammer beats.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Aramis said:


> 1. Sing Donner's "Heda, Hedo!" while waving your hammer towards the sky wherever weather is getting worse. Get yourself a job in live weather forecast on TV and do it there.
> 
> 2. Feed swans in park with a pond - when you're out of bread and they leave, sing Lohengrin's "Leb wohl, mein lieber Swann".
> 
> ...


Thank you. And it is good to see a gentleman returning to these here forums.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

You guys can do the singing. Can I do the dressing up in Viking-like outfits? That would be quite fun.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Start singing Tannhauser when you get caught visiting a bordello .






:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I must start to do this whenever my self confidence falls down...I can imagine the reaction of people in a bus or in a pub :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bride's tribute to her new husband at the wedding instead of a speech sings "Du bist der Lenz" from the love duet, Act one, Die Walküre.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

At a graduation the student sings the prize song from Mastersingers.

When you want everyone out, sing Sach's song in praise of 'Holy German Art' - will not fail to empty the room!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

_Flammende Glut
umglühe den Fels
mit zehrenden Schrecken
scheuch' es den Zagen
der Feige fliehe_

Sorry, I thought it was a cremation.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

DavidA said:


> At a graduation the student sings the prize song from Mastersingers.
> 
> When you want everyone out, sing Sach's song in praise of 'Holy German Art' - will not fail to empty the room!


My sympathies about your being surrounded by people, whose political hang-ups keep them from enjoying glorious music 

I was fortunate once to enjoy this piece live, in an audience of about 2, 000. It was quite a stirring experience, and you can be sure nobody walked out.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Vesteralen said:


> And since you weigh in at 240 lbs and the other woman at only 120, you can add the line:
> 
> *And I'm twice the woman you'll ever be!*


Couch is a girl???


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Flamme said:


> Couch is a girl???


Wait a second, what is this thread turning into?  
I did have to laugh at the first few comments (Couchie, Aramis)


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Why so serious? The topic isnt...


----------

